# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Ica necesita el trasvase de las aguas del río Pampas de Huancavelica

## gpacheco

*Gremios agrícolas y mineros se reunieron en Ica para defender ley de recursos hídricos*   *Por José Calderón*   El congresista Rafael Yamashiro (UN) advirtió que Ica se está quedando sin agua y que necesita con urgencia el trasvase de las aguas del río Pampas, en Huancavelica, para salvar y expandir la zona agrícola de mayor éxito del Perú, y que concentra los más importantes volúmenes de la industria de la agroexportación.  El representante por Ica dijo que las necesidades de desarrollo de las comunidades altoandinas de Huancavelica son grandes y se entiende que en un proceso de modernización positiva todos los actores deben de ganar. “Por un lado ganarían las comunidades al disponer de agua en tiempo de sequía y, con una reserva, la posibilidad de tener agua todo el año, de otra parte, Ica podría contar con la aceptación, la licencia social del pueblo huancavelicano para contar con las obras de infraestructura como el acueducto o la represa de la comunidad de Tambo que podría incluso darle una posibilidad de energía eléctrica para atender la deficiencia de energía en la zona de Huancavelica. Básicamente se busca que los dos pueblos salgan ganando con la administración del recurso, explicó.  En este sentido, dijo que la solución para la principal zona agroexportadora peruana está en ejecutar los proyectos de trasvase del río Pampas (Huancavelica) hacia la cuenca del valle de Ica, con lo que se incrementaría la oferta de agua de avenida, dijo a la revista AgroNegociosPerú.  *En defensa de la Ley de Aguas* Conjuntamente con gremios agrícolas, grandes y pequeños productores y representantes mineros e hidroenergéticos, descartó que la Ley de Recursos Hídricos pretenda privatizar el agua como señalan grupos politizados de Puno y Cusco desorientando al campesinado de las partes altas de las cuencas.  Cabe señalar que el río Pampas cuyas aguas necesita Ica está en una de las más pobres zonas de Huancavelica, y ellos se niegan a aceptar brindar sus aguas que no utilizan para salvar el valle de Ica, uno de los principales factores del proyecto Especial Tambo Ccaracocha.  En el foro “Enfrentando el Problema de Escasez de Agua en Ica y Proponiendo Soluciones”, organizado por el despacho de Yamashiro , el pasado 7 de julio, las juntas de usuario de las principales cuencas de Ica, plantearon la urgente aplicación de la ley para un mejor manejo del recurso dado el peligroso descenso del nivel de aguas subterráneas.  Miyashiro subrayó que ya existe un consenso entre los usuarios agrarios acerca de la necesidad de un marco legal como la Ley general de recursos Hídricos que permita poner en orden lo que hasta ahora ha sido un irregular e informal uso del agua.  Se refirió al “sobreconsumo” del recurso que estaba llegando a niveles catalogados por la propia Autoridad Nacional del Agua como “deficitarios y decadentes”.  “En Ica vemos que todos, agroexportadores grandes, medianos y chicos están de acuerdo en respetar las reglas de juego, es decir, con la clausura de pozos ilegales, sanciones a quienes realizan estas prácticas, a un nuevo sistema de medición para evaluar el consumo y a emprender medidas para la recarga de acuífero”, dijo.  Los gremios coincidieron en señalar que la Ley de Recursos Hídricos garantiza la gestión integra del agua y el pleno abastecimiento de este recurso para el uso de las comunidades campesinas y nativas.  Esto en respuesta a la desinformación y manipulación política de la que están siendo objeto numerosas comunidades y organizaciones campesinas a lo largo y ancho del país con relación a la Ley de Recursos Hídricos.  *Autoridad Nacional del Agua* El presidente de la Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA), Abelardo de la Torre, dijo que no habrá retroceso en la ley, y que si hubiera errores se discutirían, pero que de ninguna manera encontraba peligro de derogación.  La ANA es la autoridad rectora del agua y aglutina a todos los actores tanto del Estado como del sector privado y comunidades campesinas y nativas en la administración del recurso.  Dijo que la oposición a esta ley provenía de grupos politizados muy pequeños pero de “alto poder mediático” a los que la ANA contrarrestaría con mayor difusión de la ley y audiencias masivas en todo el país.  La ley está en marcha, algunos agricultores que antes no pagaban están poniéndose autogravamen por el agua, por ejemplo en el caso de las aguas subterráneas que antes no se cobraba, conscientes de dar el valor debido a este recurso, añadió.  Anunció que la próxima semana presentarán el segundo texto revisado del Reglamento de la ley de Recursos Hídricos, para su entrega a la Presidencia de Consejo de Ministros el 15 de agosto.  *Junta de Usuarios de Villacuri* Federico Vaccari, presiente de la Junta de Usuarios de Río Seco, de las pampas de Villacurí, Ica, rechazó la satanización de la ley de recursos Hídricos y defendió su peso legal indicando que este no era un decreto legislativo creado con facultades extraordinarias del Ejecutivo, sino una ley emanada y consensuada por el Parlamento.  Advirtió que se está haciendo una grave satanización de esta ley a la que consideró “técnica, moderna y pasible de ser corregida si tuviera algo de defectuosa”.  Reconoció que el desarrollo de la costa de alguna manera se había hecho de espaldas a la sierra y la selva producto de lo cual, explicó, sus poblaciones carecen de información “lo cual juega en contra de la unidad de criterio que necesitamos todos los peruanos y abona a favor de regionalismos dañinos para todos”, dijo.  Vaccari se refirió así al problema entre las regiones Ica y Huancavelica, donde la primera necesita urgentemente las aguas que le niega la segunda para evitar que los pozos, que utilizan en su mayoría los productores del sector agroexportador, se sequen.  Agregó que la difusión de la ley había sido muy pobre y subestimaba el entendimiento de las poblaciones altoandinas. “Sentémonos y aprendamos de ambas realidades”, dijo.  *Sector Minero y el agua* A su turno el presidente del Comité de Aguas de la Sociedad Nacional de Minería, Guido Bocchio Carbajal, recomendó una mayor difusión de la ley de Recursos Hídricos ya que -dijo- mucha gente del sector la está criticando sin haberla leído.  Enfatizó que la Sociedad Nacional de Minería, Petróleo y Energía estaba preocupada en estudiar la gestión del agua en resolver el “muchas veces interesado enfrentamiento ente el agro y la minería”.  Frente a los problemas de escasez de agua sugirió la aplicación de medidas de aprovechamiento y recuperación del acuífero como la “veda” que contemplan tanto la legislación pasada como la actual. “Se debe pensar en un régimen de restricción del aprovechamiento del agua por un lado, y de otro, la prohibición de nuevos otorgamientos de derecho de uso de agua”, agregó.  No descartó que las próximas juntas de usuarios del agua, sean conformadas por agricultores y mineros como sucede en México y en otros países. “Allá hay juntas de usuarios donde coexisten agricultores y mineros y el requisito de la ley es que se comparta la infraestructura hidráulica en común”.   *No se privatiza* Guillermo Payet Devoto, Presidente de la Junta de Usuarios de aguas Subterráneas de Ica aclaró la ley de Recursos Hídricos es clara es especificar que no habrá privatización del agua.  Destacó de la ley que señale claramente que “el agua constituye patrimonio de la nación, el dominio sobre ella es inalienable e imprescriptible, es un bien de uso público, no de un fundo o de una comunidad y su administración solo puede ser otorgada en armonía con el bien común y el interés de la nación”.   Consideró urgente dar a conocer los alcances de la ley, más aún cuando el artículo 64 de dicho dispositivo indica que “el Estado reconoce el derecho de las comunidades de utilizar las aguas existentes o que discurren por sus tierras, y recalcó que el término es claro cuando se refiere a sólo “utilizar”.  Payet dijo que esta nueva junta de regantes ya venía aplicando la ley, y recientemente denunció a una gran empresa que intentó hacer sin autorización pozos creyendo que quedaría impune ante la ley. “Los denunciamos, y tuvieron que sacar sus maquinarias”, finalizó.  También intervinieron, Alfonso Llamosas Sueros, presidente de la Junta de usuarios de los distritos de riego de Ica, José Falcón Sandoval, Presidente de la Junta de usuarios de los distritos de riego de la Achirana Ica, entre centenares de asistentes.  *Intereses políticos* Hace unos días el presidente de la Junta Nacional de Usuarios de los Distritos de Riego del Perú (JNUDRP), José Enrique Málaga, enfatizó que la mencionada norma es “positiva” por lo que aclaró que la derogatoria proviene de voces con intencionalidad política.  “La Ley es buena y positiva. Lamentablemente existen algunos intentos de manipular políticamente esta norma al interior del país, de exigir su derogatoria sin antes haberla difundido y entendido”, señaló.  *Fuente: Agronegociosperu.org* Temas similares: Artículo: Proyecto de irrigación de Pampas Verdes prevé generar US$ 2,000 millones en agroexportaciones Artículo: Proyecto hidroenergético Pampas Verdes demandaría inversión de US$ 3,990 millones Artículo: Trasvase de Olmos permitirá irrigar 43,500 hectáreas de cultivos Artículo: Avance en obras de trasvase del proyecto Olmos supera el 80%, informa Minag Artículo: Avance en obras de trasvase del proyecto Olmos supera el 80%, informa Minag

----------

